
The Power of Connectedness - gtdavidv
http://davidvandegrift.com/blog?id=83
======
jtbayly
The description at the end of this article is exactly what I want as well.
I've searched and searched for it, not believing that it doesn't exist.

I'm not trying to make a sale. I'm not in sales. But relationships are very
important to me and my work, and I just want a tool to track them...

Anybody have any recommendations?

~~~
mpoolecpa
"This is a Great Story. There is an app I checked out that is great for
something like this called WeKenect (www.wekenect.com). You should check it
out. It's pretty cool"

~~~
jasikpark
(Add an [https://](https://) to the link) i.e.
[https://wekenect.com](https://wekenect.com)

